# Skript für Bannerwechsel



## starbuck13 (13. Jul 2004)

hallo leute

ich hab ne kurze frage.
ich suche ein skript. Folgendes soll passieren

wenn man mit der maus über einen button geht... soll sich das bild ändern. ein ganz einfaches skript glaube ich!

ein einfacher banner wechels z.b.

Kann mir da jemand helfen... mir das skript sagen und wie es eigentbaut wird?

Gruß

Starbuck

www.unrockstars.de


----------



## nollario (13. Jul 2004)

hilft dir evtl der folgende link? da gehts um mouse events...

http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/javaqa/2000-07/02-qa-0714-mouse.html


----------



## bygones (13. Jul 2004)

ich tippe mehr auf JavaScript  ???:L  richtig ???

Java != JavScript....

schau mal hier http://selfhtml.teamone.de


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (13. Jul 2004)

Verschoben.


----------

